
Guangzhou streetcars powered by supercapacitors that charge in 20 seconds - dailo10
http://www.npr.org/2015/10/22/450583840/in-d-c-and-china-two-approaches-to-a-streetcar-unconstrained-by-wires
======
gus_massa
The important detail is that they charge for 20 seconds in each station, that
are approximately 700m away. It looks interesting, but the method is useful
only for a tramline, not for normal cars.

